# Briggs/Stratton fuel leak



## makitaman60

Hey guys. Got a 16hp Briggs,model#303777,type-1032-A1. The Carb is pouring fuel out small port just above the float bowl,I'm thinking its just a vent of some kind,with maybe a check valve so the bowl can get air.Dont really no.The engine runs fine,I just started smelling fuel real strong and located the leak,and it's not in a good place to leak it pours right on top of the heat shield for the exhast.If someone could tell me what this is,would be great.If I just need a re-build kit,or a new carb,either way is fine but would like to know where to purchase,seems like lawn mower parts are tough to find online.A recomendation where to purchase would be great.Thanks in advance!:smile:


----------



## jrrdw

Part# 842890
Kit-Carb Overhaul | Used After Code Date 92040600 Used Before Code Date 94102800

Part# 842891
Kit-Carb Overhaul | Used After Code Date 98062600

Part# 807708
Kit-Carb Overhaul | Used Before Code Date 92040700

Part# 807962
Kit-Carb Overhaul | Used After Code Date 94102700 Used Before Code Date 98062700

It's a over flow hole so the gas don't swamp the crankcase. When this happens it means the float is stuck and the fuel inlet valve is staying open or the float has a pin hole in it and it's full of gas and can no longer float to close the fuel inlet valve.

Quick fix, start the engine and tap on the side of the bowl with a pair of pliers and if the gas stops running out of the over flow then the float was stuck. If not pick your code date from above and rebuild it. 

Do It Yourself Lawn Mower Repairs This is where I get all my small engine parts.


----------



## makitaman60

Thanks jrrdw, A straight answer just what I was hoping for.I figured the float has a hole in it, the mowers gotta a lot of hours on it.I'll check out the place you said to order from.I have been ripped off a couple times ordering mower parts,well one really I did get my money back on one.Their's a place called outdoor distb. that charged my card and even told me that they were having some hard times and they were sorry they couldn't return my money.Been a little weary of places that sell mower parts.Well anyways thanks again.:smile:


----------

